# 2008 Madone BB Maintenance



## gbarker (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi Folks-

Looking for some advice on this BB, as I know it has had its problems. I've got about 6K on the bike (original owner) and will need to tear it down and re-lube at a minimum. I know, I know I've been slacking both on miles and maintenance.  Anyway, any thoughts as to total replacement and/or maintenance before I begin? Thanks


----------



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

It's pretty easy, I do mine every few months.. especially if I've been riding in rain. I can tell when it's time because it really starts squeaking and making noise. A friend of mine suggested using carbon grease between the bearing and carbon frame, and greasing the crank - I'll try that next time to try and eliminate the noise after riding in the rain. Just make sure you have the required tools.


----------



## S2k552m (Apr 23, 2012)

Agree, it's really straight forward. 
Picked up an NOS 2009 Madone and am converting it from Shimano to SRAM. Completed Shimano removal and SRAM kit install in a matter of minutes, and this was my first time working with this style BB (used to the old school Campy sealed cartridge setup).
I found this to be helpful as background ...
http://www.trekbikes.com/pdf/owners_manuals/TK10_Madoneservice_062309.pdf

BTW, Trek dealers should have the BB kit if you need a new one; steel bearing kit was like $20.
Good luck


----------



## gbarker (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks for the responses. I did the deed the weekend of my post. A lot easier than the old style BBs I'm used to tearing down. I also found some useful stuff here MobileMe Gallery and the manual you pointed out. 

I do have one question though. When I put on the NDS crank it was a little loose width-wise so I seated the crank with the tap of a mallet and wood block. That seated everything but now my NDS dust cap spins with each turn and I'm thinking that's probably not a good thing. Although I don't know if it should. Thanks

Greg


----------



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

The cap should tighten and stop spinning. You should have tightened the cap before tightening the bolts on the crank arm.


----------



## gbarker (Jun 29, 2008)

rose.johnp said:


> The cap should tighten and stop spinning. You should have tightened the cap before tightening the bolts on the crank arm.


Sorry not the dust cap on the crank but the one covering the NDS bearing itself. Thanks


----------

